# Jakob Maersk - 1975 Porto de Leixões



## Snifa (30 Ago 2014 às 11:56)

Hoje ao pesquisar pelo Youtube deparei-me com este vídeo de 29 Janeiro de 1975, e veio-me à memória ( ainda que muito vaga) a tragédia do super petroleiro Dinamarquês junto ao Porto de Leixões, na altura acontecimento dramático, o crude ardeu durante 3 dias, tendo as chamas atingido mais de 100 metros de altura.

Tudo começou pelas 12.30 h, depois de o petroleiro ter encalhado num banco de areia, uma enorme explosão foi ouvida por toda a Cidade e o navio partiu-se em três.

Alguns dados:

Nome: Jakob Maersk
Data de Naufrágio: 29 de Janeiro de 1975
Local: Entrada do Porto de Leixões- Portugal
Navio: Petroleiro de 84000 toneladas
Data de construção: 1966
Bandeira: Dinamarquesa
Carga: Crude

Tratou-se de uma das maiores tragédias em território Nacional, cerca de 50000 toneladas de crude arderam no mar,  25000 toneladas ficaram à deriva no mar e cerca de 15000 toneladas deram à praia.

Um relato:

Neste dia, pelas 12.35,  o super-petroleiro Jabob Maersk, de pavilhão dinamarquês, carregado com 80.000 tonaledas de petróleo vindo do Irão, encalhou num banco de areia junto ao Porto de Leixões, em frente á Avenida Montevideu, na cidade do Porto.

Poucos momentos depois, o motor do navio incendiou-se, provocando uma súbita e estrondosa explosão, partindo o navio em 3 partes. A explosão foi audível em quase toda a cidade e inúmeras viaturas que passavam junto á marginal viram as suas viaturas afectadas com a queda de petróleo em chamas. 7 dos tripulantes faleceram na explosão.

Durante 3 dias o navio esteve em chamas que atingiram os 100 metros de altura. A nuvem de fumo criada foi visível em vastas extensões, havendo relatos do seu avistamento em Viana do Castelo e Aveiro. 

Dezenas de pessoas moradoras na zona mais próxima do acidente foram internadas com problemas respiratórios devido aos fumos tóxicos. Em toda a cidade o ar tornou-se quase irrespirável, tornando-se necessário manter portas e janelas fechadas. Muitos estabelecimentos comerciais foram obrigados a fechar. Chegou a aventar-se a hipótese de dezenas de milhar de pessoas terem de ser evacuadas da cidade, pelo perigo de exposição aos gases tóxicos e dificuldades respiratórias. 

Nas semanas seguintes ao acidente, a parte dianteira do navio foi-se lentamente deslocando até encalhar definitivamente mesmo junto ao Forte de S. Francisco Xavier (Castelo do Queijo), onde permaneceu nos 20 anos seguinte, tornando-se um ícone, ainda que involuntário e temporário, da cidade. 

http://www.portoantigo.org/2009/02/jacob-maersk-1.html


Video da época:

[ame="http://youtu.be/jb3FvmaWtRo"]http://youtu.be/jb3FvmaWtRo[/ame]


Algumas fotos:


----------



## Snifa (31 Ago 2014 às 11:48)

Mais um vídeo deste acontecimento feito com fotografias da época:

[ame="http://youtu.be/0sY9rk27q84"]http://youtu.be/0sY9rk27q84[/ame]


Este acidente está em quinto lugar na lista dos que mais poluição causaram em  termos de efeitos ambientais adversos nas costas.

Não foi o que mais volume de  crude perdeu (vazou), mas em termos de efeitos nefastos e prolongados foi dos piores a nível mundial segundo esta lista:







http://www.cetesb.sp.gov.br/userfil...geral/Principais-acidentes-internacionais.pdf


----------



## Jorge_scp (31 Ago 2014 às 12:27)

Estranho nunca ter ouvido falar disto antes!

O volume de petróleo perdido foi superior ao do Prestige, não causou isto uma maré negra de grandes dimensões?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Ago 2014 às 17:16)

Não conhecia também. Essa tabela como está ordenada? É que os valores estão todos misturados.


----------



## Paelagius (31 Ago 2014 às 18:30)

Tenho uns poucos segundos do acontecimento em filme 8mm. Vou tentar fazer o upload ainda hoje.

Entretanto, partilho convosco o testemunho da antevisão do momento feita por outra pessoa que conheço pessoalmente
http://naviosavista.blogspot.pt/2008/09/jakob-maersk-nome-dado-cinco-unidades.html


----------



## Paelagius (31 Ago 2014 às 19:51)

Deixem a vossa opinião. Espero que gostem.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2014 às 20:35)

Paelagius disse:


> Deixem a vossa opinião. Espero que gostem.
> 
> http://youtu.be/1ZMXH5eHRew



Grande documento! Em 1975 a filmagem em 8mm não era para todos 
Nessa altura tirava eu fotos a preto e branco e em slides Agfachrome (tinha 16 anos). Só vi os restos do Jacob Maersk quatro anos depois, quando em 1979 fiz uma volta ao norte. Como é que fizeste a digitalização?

Não conhecia o relato/antevisão de Rui Amaro, interessantíssimo, obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## Paelagius (31 Ago 2014 às 23:48)

StormRic disse:


> Grande documento! Em 1975 a filmagem em 8mm não era para todos
> Nessa altura tirava eu fotos a preto e branco e em slides Agfachrome (tinha 16 anos). Só vi os restos do Jacob Maersk quatro anos depois, quando em 1979 fiz uma volta ao norte. Como é que fizeste a digitalização?
> 
> Não conhecia o relato/antevisão de Rui Amaro, interessantíssimo, obrigado pela partilha.



obrigado pelo feedback 

foi sucessivamente convertido para novos formatos: 8mm > super8 > beta > vhs > ...

recorri a uma solução barata como a cópia da placa de captura de vídeo easycap (7,47€)
http://www.dx.com/p/easycap-usb-video-capture-adapter-5707#.VAObHHx0zIU

estejam à vontade para contactar via mensagem privada se tiverem alguma dúvida ou outra questão a fazer.


----------



## rbsmr (1 Set 2014 às 00:40)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Não conhecia também. Essa tabela como está ordenada? É que os valores estão todos misturados.


Penso que por ordem cronológica!

Aproveito para deixar os meus parabéns pela recolha feita pelo Snifa e o documento apresentado pelo Paelagius!


----------

